# Need to renew my US passport. How long will it take? Do i need another residence visa



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

I need to renew my US passport. I am wondering how long does it take? Would it be only through the embassy in AD or can I do it at the consulate in Dubai?

Also, would I need another UAE residence visa on my passport?

Thanks!


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I renewed mine here in Dubai last year. Just go online to the consulates website and fill out the form. Make an appointment. Go turn in your passport and I think the new one took about two weeks. I picked up the old one with resident visa still in it and the new one. Keep them both.


----------

